# Furry booru sites



## download_a_flareon (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there any furry booru sites you would recommend?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2012)

What is a booru exactly?


----------



## burakki (Sep 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> What is a booru exactly?



From wiktionary
"*booru (plural boorus)*

*(Internet) A form of imageboard where images are categorized with tags.*

So another forum i guess?


----------



## download_a_flareon (Sep 9, 2012)

burakki said:


> From wiktionary
> "*booru (plural boorus)*
> 
> *(Internet) A form of imageboard where images are categorized with tags.*
> ...




Rule 34 website is a booru. Boorus typically have catgirls holding up numbers. The number represents how many images there are on that board.


----------

